
More Combinators - jmorin007
http://geeksinboston.com/2008/01/29/more-combinators/
======
Leon
The author makes several really big assumptions that I would be hesitant to
agree with. The first that YCombinator is able to find the best that are an
almost guarantee for the top 10% success. YC has an incredible community and
is backed up by a large group of well connected and knowledgeable investors,
and PG has stated that it's _still_ difficult to determine who will make it.

The second is that this type of funding cycle will only be able to thrive for
only the top few funding groups. The problem is that this is completely
dependent on how many smart and determined hackers there are out there. So far
I have not seen a shortage of them, and this community seems to reflect that.

I see this as a good sign, and hopefully there will be more of these funds out
there that realize this is a good way to find that top 10%.

But still, I hate the idea of being paired with a "strategist". Thank god they
don't make you bring in one if you don't want one.

~~~
rms
YC has only invested in software startups, to my knowledge. Certainly their
focus is on startups founded by gifted programmers.

The one in Philadelphia, at least, will consider startups in the life sciences
or pure sciences. They have ridiculous terms of service though:

>However, by posting, uploading, inputting, providing or submitting your
Submission you are granting DreamIt Ventures, its affiliated companies and
necessary sublicensees permission to use your Submission in connection with
the operation of their Internet businesses including, without limitation, the
rights to: copy, distribute, transmit, publicly display, publicly perform,
reproduce, edit, translate and reformat your Submission; and to publish your
name in connection with your Submission.

[http://www.dreamitventures.com/Home/tabid/36/ctl/Terms/Defau...](http://www.dreamitventures.com/Home/tabid/36/ctl/Terms/Default.aspx)

~~~
Leon
The YC faq says they'll consider startups in any field but hold preference
towards software.

I know your startup covers DNA testing, so even with the ridiculous terms of
service would you still apply to them?

~~~
rms
I emailed them and asked about that provision; their response determines
whether or not I take them seriously. My company's also further along than
they are looking for, so I would want a good valuation to do their program. I
would really like to do a YC style program though, I think it would be a lot
of fun.

~~~
rms
They deleted the inappropriate provision, so they passed that test.

------
gensym
Darn it. I thought this was going to be about kestrels and starlings.

